# AC/Heater blower doesn't work!



## ballr (Jan 26, 2007)

I started my 2005 Pathfinder LS a few days ago and realized the blower wasnt' working at all. In the past it wouldn't work at first then just start working. Now it won't work at all. Any thoughts on what the problem is and how I can fix it myself???

Thanks!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

try the highest speed ???

If it works replace the resistor pack on the blower motor


----------



## ballr (Jan 26, 2007)

I have tried all of the speeds, turning it on and off, leaving on low for awhile, leaving it on high for awhile...nothing worked. The blower hasn't come back on.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ballr said:


> I have tried all of the speeds, turning it on and off, leaving on low for awhile, leaving it on high for awhile...nothing worked. The blower hasn't come back on.


1. Check your fuses - under dash and engine bay
2. Test for power at the blower motor harness
3. Check the control switch

If everything checks out OK, your blower is probably toast.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Faja said:


> 1. Check your fuses - under dash and engine bay
> 2. Test for power at the blower motor harness
> 3. Check the control switch
> 
> If everything checks out OK, your blower is probably toast.


I agree. check the fuse, if its ok, then check power at the blower motor and work your way through the circuit.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well I don't think fuses will do the delay then OK trick.
This sound more like a bad connection or a bad motor.

I would check the resistor pack contacts first since it gets hot and is a know failure prone part.


----------



## ballr (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, before I could try any of your solutions...I got into my pathfinder today after work and the blower started blowing (since I left it on high). I tried all of the speeds and it works again. The loose connection sounds like a good possibility. 

Forgive my ignorance but where would i look for the plug or connection for the blower? Do I have to pull apart some of the dash to get to it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shizzler (Jul 2, 2017)

*Pathfinder blower not working*

I have a 2005 pathfinder blower dose not work although controls say different , and tested blower out of car and appears to work ok any ideas ? Frustrated cheers Dougie mills


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you check the fuses and is there power to the blower motor?


----------

